# Working...



## Moni (Apr 24, 2011)

What about it? Let's show some good captures


----------



## bobnr32 (May 4, 2011)

Street Market Sofia






Horse and cart, Bulgaria


----------



## o hey tyler (May 4, 2011)

Before







After





Just doing some test shots to experiment with lighting at work. If they were "for real" I would have got all that reflective plastic, and the tag in the glove compartment.


----------



## bobmielke (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 22, 2011)




----------

